# where is the starting point of X programming



## jotawski (Mar 23, 2010)

hi sirs,

very apologized for disturbing this forum once again but i really need to know where the simple starting point on programming in graphics with X11.  i know nothing about graphics but plain C.  i simply want to display the results of my calculation in graphic mode.

any helps or suggestions are welcome.

best regards,
jotawski


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm no X programmer, but from your description Id say:
Pick a toolkit and learn in
GTK, QT, TK, etc (many options available)

If you know C, then probably GTK
http://www.gtk.org/documentation.html

If you want c++, QT
http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.6/

there are other toolkits available

But if you want to code X directly one of these might help
http://www.x.org/wiki/ProgrammingDocumentation
http://www.x.org/wiki/XorgDeveloperDocumentation


finally if you want to draw simple plot, you can find many programs to do that in ports

[my personal, non professional opinion]


----------



## Beastie (Mar 23, 2010)

No need to apologize. The whole reason for a forum like this one to exist is to get technical support.

I'd say start with some advanced toolkit such as GTK+ if that's what you want to use from now on and if you have the appropriate libraries installed.
GTK+ is quite easy and there's even a tutorial.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 23, 2010)

I dislike GTK and prefer QT.
Stupid layout containers just drives me nuts (yes, it is my personal opinion that they are stupid. Or it is me. lol)

My be this is because I never saw this tutorial, that you just gave, It seams good. I'll have to read it when I have some time (in few days)


Thanks for tutorial


----------



## jotawski (Mar 23, 2010)

oh many thanks indeed.
i was thinking, while walking back to my desk, about tools which are a lot in ports.  tools which are philosophy of unix and sure of freebsd too.  but in a long run, i myself deeply need to know some coding for X11 too.

i am very happy with a quick response from this forum.  once again many many thanks for your helps and hints and for your times.

am going to read the links given one by one from now on.

best regards,
jotawski


----------

